# Spicy Pecans



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 26, 2019)

Made some of my pecans this morning.  It is my most requested recipe.  Not as spicy as you would think.  I always double.

Ingredients
5 cups Pecans
3 Large head Garlic
3 Large Habanero’s
1/4-Cup honey
1/4-cup oil
Kenny’s Seasoning

Cut heads off Garlic and Roast for 40 minutes at 400. Can just wrap in foil if do not have a garlic roaster. Let cool enough to handle. Toast peppers until start to turn black. I use my toaster oven set at 450 and put rack on top. Turn as needed. Will not take long. Wrap up for a few minutes in foil to steam. I try to take skin off but if it does not come off easy just leave on. Take most of seeds out. Be gentle. Squeeze garlic out into small container. Add peppers, honey and oil. Use a stick blender and blend until smooth. Add to pecans and stir up good.  Spread pecans on sheet pan.  I use silicon baking mats sprayed with oil. Bake at 350 for 10 minutes. Sprinkle with seasoning and stir. Sprinkle some more seasoning. Put back in oven.  Bake another 10  minutes. I may bake few more minutes.  I like a little char on them.  Remove from oven and put some more seasoning on. Need to put into a bowl right away. They will burn if you leave on sheet pan. Stir as they cool to keep from sticking too much. Enjoy


----------



## disco (Jul 26, 2019)

They look delicious! Thanks for the recipe. Big like!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 26, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> Made some of my pecans this morning.  It is my most requested recipe.  Not as spicy as you would think.  I always double.
> 
> Ingredients
> 5 cups Pecans
> ...



That sounds awesome!
Pecans are my favorite.  My mother and her sisters like to walk around and find pick pecans.  I bought her a couple of those rolling pecan picking tools so when they walk they can just casually get some of the pecans as they pass by without just walking all over someone's property in the neighborhood hahahhaa.  They figured out their spots and just do drive bys... well walk bys.
They also get silly and find random trees around town that are not on residential properties and will occasionally go over to them for about 10 minutes and use the rolling pecan grabbers to fill up a small pale or two.

After one season it is not uncommon for her to end up with 80-100 pounds of shelled pecans!

Here is the rolling pecan grabber I'm talking about:


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 26, 2019)

Last year was bad year now trees I used at fire station where cut down for bowling ally.  These Habanero's I got this time are tame.  I knew when I cleaned.  Usually clean my sinus.  Should of stopped.  Still taste good but no heat.


----------



## drdon (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice job. Have you tried the Kenny's Texas Burn? We can get it locally but I haven't tried it. It would be nice not to have to suffer through the charring of the Habaneros.


----------

